# Slippery elm



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

FYI: https://draxe.com/slippery-elm-for-pets/


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I use it myself for coughs,


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I have had it in lozenges/drops for cough and sore throat as well!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Walter, Denise....I noticed Suki has been hacking during eating which is freaking me out because she is having major mouth surgery on Tuesday. I think I should give her some SE to help relax her esophagus....what do you think?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't think it will hurt. You could also take ginger seep it, put a tiny bit of sorbet and then once cooled give her the ginger water, you could add a little more sorbet in it - raspberry is especially good. Especially refreshing and soothing.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I don't think it will hurt. You could also take ginger seep it, put a tiny bit of sorbet and then once cooled give her the ginger water, you could add a little more sorbet in it - raspberry is especially good. Especially refreshing and soothing.


I give her ginger mint with her meals, is that the same?
I noticed it more if I crumble the toppers that I put on her meals...maybe just too dry not having teeth, idk.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I take about an inch of ginger root and slice it thin - put it in boiling water, take it off the heat and let it seep until it is cool. Strain it and put sorbet in it. (You gave me an idea - I have to make mint sorbet - that sounds good.) I put sorbet in it because ginger is bitter on its own. You could also do a ginger mint tea. Ginger has a lot of benefits and is good for the throat.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I think it would be worth trying at least. AE sells both ginger and slippery elm. I just know for me I am picky about where I get my oils and supplements. I love Walter’s idea of boiling fresh ginger. I would mix with something as well. Not only does it it taste bitter but it can be very warming (a burning sensation for most). Please keep us posted I am very interested in what all works.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you both&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joanne I am praying for little Suki, please update after her surgery on Tuesday. You will be in my prayers also, I can't even imagine


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Joanne I am praying for little Suki, please update after her surgery on Tuesday. You will be in my prayers also, I can't even imagine


Thank you sweet Paula 💕


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just seeing this. I hope all goes well Tuesday. I have never used slippery elm. Sissy hacks sometimes. She has an extra layer of skin on her trachea.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Just seeing this. I hope all goes well Tuesday. I have never used slippery elm. Sissy hacks sometimes. She has an extra layer of skin on her trachea.


Thanks Sherry. I hope all goes well too. I worry so much about putting her out, the risk of pneumonia is so much greater, whereas she has Eosinophilic esophagitis, so her throat is already inflamed.
I just have to keep those positive thoughts for tomorrow, not much else that I can do.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Joanne I can not imagine. I am keeping her, you and her med team all in my thoughts and prayers. It is always scary when things are not right with these sweet fluffs. If you need anything, even just to call and talk/vent a bit, please do not hesitate! Sending lots of love your way!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending lots of good thoughts for you and Suki tomorrow. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Joanne, I haven’t been online much ... but, sending a note so that you know precious Suki will be in my prayers tonight and tomorrow (Tuesday). 

Suki is blessed to have you as her Mommy. I pray the surgery and her recovery goes smoothly.

Sending love and hugs your way, Joanne.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just seeing this---my computer went black yesterday 2 X & spent the rest of the day at the Apple center. It is still not totally reliable. 
Sending loving thoughts to you & prayers for Suki today, Joanne. I have not used SE but many people on the H Anemia site here on FB use it & think it works wonders.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Joanne I can not imagine. I am keeping her, you and her med team all in my thoughts and prayers. It is always scary when things are not right with these sweet fluffs. If you need anything, even just to call and talk/vent a bit, please do not hesitate! Sending lots of love your way!


Thanks Denise. xx


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Good luck tomorrow.


Thank you Walter!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Sending lots of good thoughts for you and Suki tomorrow. :grouphug:


Kathleen...where, oh where have you been....I miss you!
Thanks for the well wishes. xo


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Joanne, I haven’t been online much ... but, sending a note so that you know precious Suki will be in my prayers tonight and tomorrow (Tuesday).
> 
> Suki is blessed to have you as her Mommy. I pray the surgery and her recovery goes smoothly.
> 
> Sending love and hugs your way, Joanne.


Thank you Marie...we appreciate your love 💕


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Just seeing this---my computer went black yesterday 2 X & spent the rest of the day at the Apple center. It is still not totally reliable.
> Sending loving thoughts to you & prayers for Suki today, Joanne. I have not used SE but many people on the H Anemia site here on FB use it & think it works wonders.


Thank you Sandi! xx
Is Kitzel feeling better?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Funny thing is he is guarding his head! I am watching & trying out stuff for responses & can't realy tell if it is both sides or just one or the other. Otherwise he seems normal again. Thanks for asking Joanne, when you have enother other stuff to think about.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Funny thing is he is guarding his head! I am watching & trying out stuff for responses & can't realy tell if it is both sides or just one or the other. Otherwise he seems normal again. Thanks for asking Joanne, when you have enother other stuff to think about.


What do you mean guarding his head? Yikes...I think he is pushing your patience, lol.
If it was his spine or a disc out of whack, wouldn't you think he would be hunched over, or limping? Poor baby...wish they could talk.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi 

Have you he ked for ear infections?


----------



## Jordan57 (Aug 6, 2016)

*You made my day with this info!!! Thx*

OH MY.. I can’t tell u how happy I was to run across this post...... Every time I searched Online for any information about dogs and slippery elm I would get too much information and none of it was relevant to what I needed. I make my own hair detangler with slippery elm and some other ingredients. I have almost Waist length hair with a LOT of highlights and I like motorcycles.. so, Put together very long bleached strands of hair that can get dry and are always fragile/delicate, and the motorcycle winds up to 75 mph and I can get a pretty big mess of knots in my hair .. even though I ALWAYS cover/wrap up my hair,, very long bleached hair on the back of a motorcycle. ugh, the snarls are outrageous and no matter how I did it trying to comb them out would just break the hair and then my hair always looked fried and fuzzy and started getting shorter from all the breaking off ...that’s when I started with my detangler ... So when my little girl had some knots in her hair I automatically reached for my it since it has always been the absolute best knot remover for me.. until my hubby started thinking, ( thinking’s never a good thing in a hubby but in this case I luv him for it :innocent and he yells, “ hey hey, how do u know she can have that stuff and it’s not toxic to her or something, isn’t there some weird stuff in it.” At the time, when I was washing her out I never even thought about it, it didn’t even cross my mind, I just grabbed for the hair stuff out of habit like I would for my own hair,, I was so so worried that she could’ve had a reaction to it, luckily she didn’t ... I know this was posted awhile ago but I had to tell u that this has made my day. I always forget to ask our vet about this kind of stuff when we go... now I need to find out about a couple other ingredients before I will use it on her..


----------

